# OPC-Server



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2004)

Hallo an alle erstmals!

Bin auf der Suche nach Tutorials für einen OPC-Server. Weiß derzeit noch überhaupt nichts betreffend OPC. 
2 Fragen stellen sich schon am Anfang: 
Wie binde ich am besten eine SPS (S7) ein, und welches Datenformat haben die ausgegebenen Daten des OPC-Servers???

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## plc_tippser (14 Dezember 2004)

Kleiner Tip,

geh mal auf Suchen, da findest Du schon jede Menge Vorgehensweisen. 

Viel Erfolg, pt


----------



## Question_mark (14 Dezember 2004)

Hallo BenjiP,


			
				BenjiP schrieb:
			
		

> welches Datenformat haben die ausgegebenen Daten


Beim Siemens OPC-Server (und anderen Herstellern auch) werden die Daten vom Typ "Variant" bereitgestellt, die Umwandlung in String, Real etc. macht i.A. der OPC-Client.
Tutorials und weitere Info's gibt es unter :
http://www.opcconnect.com/
und auch
http://www.opcfoundation.com/
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2004)

also wenn du von Null anfängst, schau mal auf die Website der OPC Foundation. Da gibts ne Menge Infos darüber. Außerdem ist hier ein recht brauchbares Topic dazu. OPC ist kein Produkt, sondern ein Standard zu dem es viele Produkte gibt. Ist ganz nett 

cu
rg


----------



## BenjiP (15 Dezember 2004)

Danke für diese schnellen, nützlichen Antworten. Werde mal Verschiedenes ausprobieren, sonst meld ich mich halt wieder! :wink: 

THNX!!


----------



## Question_mark (23 Dezember 2004)

Hallo BenjiP,


> Wie binde ich am besten eine SPS (S7) ein,


Natürlich mit einem OPC-Server des Herstellers der SPS, in Deinem Fall mit dem Siemens OPC-Server. Es gibt natürlich einige Hersteller von Derivaten, die versuchen, die Funktionen des SIMATIC OPC-Servers ziemlich erfolglos zu kopieren (siehe dazu die nahezu peinlichen Werbesendungen einer Firma, deren Namen ich jetzt vergessen habe, in nahezu jedem Thread zu diesem Thema).
Also grundsätzlich, den OPC-Server nur vom Hersteller der SPS beziehen !!! Nur der kennt sein natives Kommunikationsprotokoll, das andere OPC-Server-Anbieter eben nur durch abkopieren (und mit entsprechender Zeitverzögerung) anbieten können.
Also Grundsatz Nummer # 1 OPC-Server nur vom Hersteller der SPS (wer das auch immer sein mag : Siemens, Matrikon etc.).
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Dezember 2004)

Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich mit einem OPC-Server des Herstellers der SPS,
> in Deinem Fall mit dem Siemens OPC-Server. Es gibt
> natürlich einige Hersteller von Derivaten, die versuchen,
> die Funktionen des SIMATIC OPC-Servers ziemlich erfolglos
> ...



Hat das Fragezeichen eine vorgezogene Weihnachtsdepression??



			
				Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> Also grundsätzlich, den OPC-Server nur vom Hersteller
> der SPS beziehen !!! Nur der kennt sein natives Kommunikations-
> protokoll, das andere OPC-Server-Anbieter eben nur durch
> abkopieren (und mit entsprechender Zeitverzögerung) anbieten
> können.



Völliger Quatsch. Oder wie kommt es, dass der MPI-HighSpeed-
Treiber von DELTALOGIC die Kommunikation des PC-Adapters
von Siemens beschleunigt?

Details hier: http://www.deltalogic.de/s7-adapter/mpihighspeed.htm



			
				BenjiP schrieb:
			
		

> Wie binde ich am besten eine SPS (S7) ein,



Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten. Neben dem schon
erwähneten Server von Siemens gibt es von INAT eine
verbreitete Lösung und auch von DELTALOGIC/Softing.

Die Vorteile vom S7/S5-OPC-Server von uns sind
 - S5- und S7 in einem Server
 - unterstützt kommunikation PPI, MPI, Profibus, TCP/IP und Telefon für S7 bzw. seriell und TCP/IP für S5.
 - sehr schnelle und einfache Inbetriebnahme (vergleiche Sie selbst)
 - kostenlose 30-Tage-Vollversion zum Test

Weitere Infomationen finden Sie hier:

http://www.deltalogic.de/software/s7-opc-server.htm

Informationen zum Server von INAT finden Sie hier:

http://www.inat.de

Weitere Anbieter:
http://www.merz-sw.com/
http://www.kepware.com/

Viele Grüße und schöne Weihnachten

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Question_mark (26 Dezember 2004)

Hallo,


> Hat das Fragezeichen eine vorgezogene Weihnachtsdepression??


Oder hat das Bäuerle zu lange am Glühweinstand gestanden ?


> Völliger Quatsch


Der völlige Quatsch ist allerdings eine Empfehlung der OPC-Foundation (auf deren Mitgliederliste ich Deltalogic bisher noch nicht gefunden habe), und dieser Empfehlung schliesse ich mich immer noch an. Das ist meine Meinung und dabei bleibt es, trotz aller Provokation.


> Oder wie kommt es, dass der MPI-HighSpeed-
> Treiber von DELTALOGIC die Kommunikation des PC-Adapters
> von Siemens beschleunigt?


Wer hat das gemessen, wahrscheinlich nur der Hersteller ?
Ansonsten finde ich es schon als Gipfel der Dreistigkeit, hier das Forum zu missbrauchen und aus nahezu jedem Thread eine Werbesendung zu machen. Wir Anwender wollen hier Erfahrungen und Informationen austauschen und nicht mit Werbung zugemüllt werden. Dafür gibt es halt den Thread "Werbung und Produktneuheiten", in dem Hersteller und Vertreiber gerne posten dürfen.
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Markus (26 Dezember 2004)

@mark
du scheinst der einzige zu sein der sich an den treads stört.

mich und vermutlich die meisten anderen user hier stört vielmehr deine provokante art gegenüber deltalogic. du hast gerhard bäuerle hier schon wieder übel angegriffen bevor er überhaupt einen beitrag geschrieben hatte...

ich finde das die beiträge mal agesehen von der werbung für das eigene produkt einiges an wertvollen infos enthalten. und solange das mit dem werbeanteil noch im ramen bleibt sehe ich keinen grund einzugreifen.

alle leute die sich über dieses thema auslassen wollen können gerne im stamtisch ein neues topic aufmachen und das dort austragen.

diese ständigen anmachen die eigentlich immer von der selben seite kommen, finde zumindest ich wesentlich störender als diese "werbung"...

nein ich bekomme kein geld von deltalogic.

starte doch mal eine umfrage in der die user einfach per mausklick sagen können was sie von den beiträgen halten...


@BenjiP
sorry das das jetzt grad in deinem tread passiert, die obigen beiträge werden nach ein paar tagen entfernt, wenn man davon ausgehen kann das die gemeinten personen bescheid wissen.
dann gehts hoffentlich wieder normal weiter...


----------



## Question_mark (29 Dezember 2004)

Hallo Markus,
ich will auf Deinen Beitrag gar nicht weiter eingehen, das würde nur zu endlosen Diskussionen führen. Wir sind halt in diesem Punkt unterschiedlicher Meinung und dabei wird es wahrscheinlich auch bleiben. Ich stelle Dir gerne frei, meinen Account und alle Beiträge zu löschen.
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Lazarus™ (16 Januar 2005)

*Schleichwerbung ?*

Also ich finde nicht, das Deltalogic übertreibt mit der Werbung und wollte nur mal schnell einwerfen, das auch nie behauptet wird, nur wir haben das beste. In der Regel, werden immer weitere Links zu Mitbewerbern angegeben, was die ganze Sache dann fair macht...

Ich jedenfalls bin recht froh, das fast immer Lösungsvorschläge kommen, auf die man zumindest aufbauen kann..  Und wenn der Herr Bäuerle, dann seine Produkte verkaufen kann oder nicht, entscheide ich ja letztendlich selber    und ich finde es legitim, wenn jemand sein wissen verkaufen möchte...


----------



## Ralle (17 Januar 2005)

@Lazarus und Markus --> Recht so   
@qm --> komm,  schnapp aus  8) 
@BenJiP
Also, der Siemens OPC-Server funktioniert hervorragend, er läßt sich besonders leicht an vorhandene Siemens-Hardware anbinden (CP5511 etc.) was bei einigen anderen Herstellern früher eher schwierig war, oder gar nicht ging. Inzwischen hat sich der Markt aber weiterentwickelt und die meisten OPC-Server tuen auch genau das, was sie sollen. In punkto Anbindung und Hardware sollte man genau nachfragen und sich das beim Kauf im Zweifelsfalle vorher bestätigen lassen.


----------



## Lazarus™ (17 Januar 2005)

Ist der OPC-Server von Siemens denn ok ???
Muss man da Soft-NET kaufen, oder wie ???

Also das was ich suche sollte mindestens:
  - CP5611 unterstützen
  - TCP/IP Netzwerk
  - gerne die Symbolik von Step7 benutzen (bzw. die benutzten Variablen)
  - bezahlbar sein

Das is es auch glaube ich ....


@Ralle...   Mein Forum hat schon Spinnweben   :lol:


----------

